# Help please



## Lee25 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi coming to Australia next month. Will I be able to put packs of cigs I buy from my local shop in my suitcase? Heard you can only take 50per person but wanting to take 300 15 packs? Will I get caught if I put them on my suit case or will I be ok and what will happen if I get caught ?????


----------



## nilarogers (Sep 21, 2017)

you will ask to pay the exceeding cigs. And if you refuse to pay, they will confiscated the cigs. They might give you a warning as travelers need to always declare their belongings including cigs.


----------



## nilarogers (Sep 21, 2017)

on 2015, we have to pay around $120 for the exceeding perhaps 100 cigs we brought from bali. I can't remember the exact amount of the cigs but we did pay.


----------



## Lee25 (Sep 21, 2017)

So if I put 200 cigs in my suit case and carry 50 cigs on me , will I be ok or will they see them in my case? How much will it be if I have to pay for the other 200?


----------



## Lee25 (Sep 21, 2017)

I take it I am allowed to take 250 cigs with me but I will only be able to have 50 and if I want to keep the other 200 I will have to pay to keep them if I declare? Anyone know how much it will be ?


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Tobacco and cigarettes

If you bring in undeclared tobacco and get caught, you would have to pay tax on ALL the tobacco not just over your allowance.

See link above

"From 1 July 2017, you can bring 25 grams of tobacco in any form (cigarette, loose leaf, etc.), equivalent to approximately 25 cigarettes, plus an open packet, for each traveller 18 years or older.

What happens if I exceed the duty free limits?
If you exceed Australia's duty free limits, duty and tax will apply on all items of that type (general goods, alcohol or tobacco), not just the goods over the limit.
If you have anything in excess of your duty free concession, declare the goods and provide proof of purchase to us for calculation of any duty and tax to be paid.

Failure to declare goods in excess of your concession could result in penalties.

Payment of customs duty/taxes
Payment of Customs duty and/or other taxes may be made in cash (Australian dollars), credit/debit card (MasterCard, Visa or American Express)* or by electronic funds transfer (EFTPOS) from an Australian bank account*.

Please note that we pass on merchant fees for credit/debit card payments. This fee is not subject to GST and is equal to the fee that we incur from our banker"


----------



## Lee25 (Sep 21, 2017)

So say I take in 250 cigs. If I declare them I will have to pay tax on 225 cigs and my other 25 are ok or will I have to pay on all 250. Also how much will it be ?


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Lee25 said:


> So say I take in 250 cigs. If I declare them I will have to pay tax on 225 cigs and my other 25 are ok or will I have to pay on all 250. Also how much will it be ?


On all 250.

They used to have a calculator on the website but it seems like it's been taken down.

I used it a few months ago as my dad wanted to bring cigs from the UK over to here.

Worked out to be just over $1/cig so you'd be looking at around $250 (about £150) for the 250 cigarettes.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

If you don't declare them and they find them, you could be hit with a penalty for not declaring even if you decide to give them up and I think the penalty is $330.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

From 1 July 2017:

If you're aged 18 years or older, you can bring in duty free:

one unopen packet of up to 25 cigarettes, and one open packet of cigarettes
If you bring in more than your duty free allowance for tobacco and cigarettes, you'll need to pay duty on all of your tobacco and cigarettes, not just on the excess.
If you bring in more, and do not declare them, you will also be fined for making a false declaration. You will also be subject to more scrutiny now, and in future trips.

The sniffer dogs will find them in your suitcase, (they check them before they reach the baggage hall) and you will most likely get caught and fined, if you carry more, and you may lose them all too.



> 2013: Dogs began detecting currency and specifically Australia currency.
> Recently, tobacco detection has been added to tackle rising threat of tobacco smuggling
> Sniffer dogs: How do the AFP's airport four-legged staff seek out scents? - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Lee25 (Sep 21, 2017)

Will be taking 200 in with me 10 packs. Will I be ok putting them in my suitcase though as I will be declaring or shall I keep them in my hand luggage bag? Anyone know how many dollars I will need to pay for the 200 cigs ??


----------



## AussieNeko (Sep 24, 2017)

They will confiscate them sorry


----------

